# Waiting for AFP police check Overseas how long to take to be delivered to overseas?



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

Hello, we apllied for an AFP police check and they sent from Australia on the 16th of May it has been 11 days and we havent recieved it, we are based in ASIA is this normal delivery time for an AFP check? 

Please could people who have applied tell us how long it took from posting of AFP checks to recieving it Overseas?


----------



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

jilkfree1978 said:


> Hello, we apllied for an AFP police check and they sent from Australia on the 16th of May it has been 11 days and we havent recieved it, we are based in ASIA is this normal delivery time for an AFP check?
> 
> Please could people who have applied tell us how long it took from posting of AFP checks to recieving it Overseas?


Gve them a call and check heard someone didn't receive it after 15 days they resent it


----------



## hkona (Aug 4, 2012)

Nanshri said:


> Gve them a call and check heard someone didn't receive it after 15 days they resent it


How many days did it take for you to get the AFP through post. Do they send it on registered post or the normal post?

I got a communication from AFP 8 days back informing me that they are about to send it through AUS post. Im yet to receive the same 

Appreciate your reply


----------



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

hkona said:


> How many days did it take for you to get the AFP through post. Do they send it on registered post or the normal post?
> 
> I got a communication from AFP 8 days back informing me that they are about to send it through AUS post. Im yet to receive the same
> 
> Appreciate your reply


It took 15 working days for me but postal address was Sydney only


----------



## dee_in (Oct 17, 2014)

It's been 2 months since AFP has dispatched the letter. Infact, they sent it thrice and I still didn't receive any


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

I applied my AFP check from overseas but it will take ages to reach here at my current address. I was wondering, can I apply again and provide my friend's address in Australia to get the certificate quicker?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hyaqub said:


> I applied my AFP check from overseas but it will take ages to reach here at my current address. I was wondering, can I apply again and provide my friend's address in Australia to get the certificate quicker?


You can submit as many applications as you want
You will have to pay the fees again, that’s all
Cheers


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

NB said:


> You can submit as many applications as you want
> You will have to pay the fees again, that’s all
> Cheers


I applied again but hasn't been processed yet as the last one was processed on the vary next day of application. Can I attach my receipt and lodge the application because I will have to apply within 60 days invitation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hyaqub said:


> I applied again but hasn't been processed yet as the last one was processed on the vary next day of application. Can I attach my receipt and lodge the application because I will have to apply within 60 days invitation?


Go ahead and apply
You need not attach the pcc at the time of submitting the application compulsorily 
You can upload it as when you get it 
Cheers


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

NB said:


> Go ahead and apply
> You need not attach the pcc at the time of submitting the application compulsorily
> You can upload it as when you get it
> Cheers


I still have 50 odd days left for invitation expiry. What do you suggest, should I wait little further or go for next step and apply for the visa?
If I apply, will I be able to attach the document (once it is received) after the submission?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hyaqub said:


> I still have 50 odd days left for invitation expiry. What do you suggest, should I wait little further or go for next step and apply for the visa?
> If I apply, will I be able to attach the document (once it is received) after the submission?


Gone are those days when one should have submitted complete applications to get faster processing
Now it’s better to get in the queue and keep uploading documents as and when you get them
You will be able to attach documents till grant
Cheers


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

NB said:


> Gone are those days when one should have submitted complete applications to get faster processing
> Now it’s better to get in the queue and keep uploading documents as and when you get them
> You will be able to attach documents till grant
> Cheers


Thanks for the info. 
When I try to push the Next Button at the Documents Checklist page, the following message appears, "NOT ALL REQUIRED DOCUMENTS PROVIDED. THE DEPARTMENT STRONGLY RECOMMENDS THAT ALL EVIDENCE BE PROVIDED BEFORE SUBMITTING TO ASSIST IN PROCESSING THE APPLICATION".
EXPLAIN WHY THE EVIDENCE CANNOT BE PROVIDED AT THIS TIME.

What should I write in the answer box?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hyaqub said:


> Thanks for the info.
> When I try to push the Next Button at the Documents Checklist page, the following message appears, "NOT ALL REQUIRED DOCUMENTS PROVIDED. THE DEPARTMENT STRONGLY RECOMMENDS THAT ALL EVIDENCE BE PROVIDED BEFORE SUBMITTING TO ASSIST IN PROCESSING THE APPLICATION".
> EXPLAIN WHY THE EVIDENCE CANNOT BE PROVIDED AT THIS TIME.
> 
> What should I write in the answer box?


Applied for pcc
Simple 
Cheers


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

NB said:


> Applied for pcc
> Simple
> Cheers


Thanks @NB for the detailed info. 
One more query, should I be worried about payslips or bank statements if I have 1 year of overseas experience and not claiming points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hyaqub said:


> Thanks @NB for the detailed info.
> One more query, should I be worried about payslips or bank statements if I have 1 year of overseas experience and not claiming points?


If it has been used towards AQF, there is a rare chance you may be asked for it
Cheers


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

NB said:


> If it has been used towards AQF, there is a rare chance you may be asked for it
> Cheers


What is AQF? I used it for my skill assessment with vetasses


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hyaqub said:


> What is AQF? I used it for my skill assessment with vetasses


Australian qualifications framework
I have no idea about Vetassess process
ACS generally deducts 2-4 years of experience towards AQF 
Cheers


----------

